# Looking for Universal or HS-6 powder



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to buy one to two pounds of Universal or HS-6. Willing to pay a fair but not gouged price for it. If you have a pound or two you aren't needing please let me know.


----------

